# [BSNL 2am-8am NU ] how to set auto connect in Windows 8.1 Pro ?



## kool (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi guys,

On windows 7 , I was using BB SCHEDULER to auto connect BSNL pppoe connection at 02.10am and auto disconnect and shutdown at 07:45m. 

Now i've installed Windows 8.1 Pro yesterday. And this BB scheduler is not working , it dont connect. Even after setting program compatibility mode it didnt worked. Now i cant wake late night to connect manually at 2am. 

So kindly help me! Is there any other program for auto connection at 2am ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 8, 2013)

i don't think there is a need to disconnect/reconnect because bsnl billing server divides free time & non-free time quite correctly now-a-days.just set your torrent/download manager to start at 2:10AM & stop at 7:45AM.for automatic shutdown there are many softwares.btw try running that program as administrator in win 8.1(right click run as admin option).


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 8, 2013)

brings me back my innocent days memories when i used to keep waking at 2.30 am to download movies..did this for about 4-5months before i got myself a slow but unlimited bandwidth plan..

Do ensure you switch on your PC at about 2.30am & switch off your PC at about 7.30 am ( safety time gap of 30 mins )..because i remember once i started the download at around 2 am & switched it off at 8.05 or something & the whole download had become billed..( u don't want to know the amount..   ..)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 8, 2013)

You can do this manually via scheduling tasks.

> Create a .cmd file and name it as 'connect.cmd'

> Edit it and insert the text: rasphone -d <name of adapter>. eg: rasphone -d "Nokia X2-00"

> Create another file named 'disconenct.cmd' and insert the text: rasphone -h <adapter name>. Eg: rasphone -h "Nokia X2-00

> Open 'Task Scheduler".

> Select "create a basic task" from the right tab.

> Select "daily" as the interval and the internet conenct time as the trigger.

> Select Start a prograp" and link it o the connect.cmd.

> Finish.

> similarly create a new task linking it to 'disconnect.cmd'.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 8, 2013)

^^this method works when modem is set in bridge mode.for modem in pppoe/always on/username password stored in modem mode one needs either telnet script or web interface automation using autohotkey.i prefer & use telnet method.


----------



## kool (Nov 8, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^this method works when modem is set in bridge mode.for modem in pppoe/always on/username password stored in modem mode one needs either telnet script or web interface automation using autohotkey.i prefer & use telnet method.



I use DIALER to connect internet. So is it pppoe or bridge ?


----------



## kool (Nov 8, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You can do this manually via scheduling tasks.
> 
> > Create a .cmd file and name it as 'connect.cmd'
> 
> ...



Ok... i will try this today.  But mine is dialer mode. So i didnt mention how to insert username and password ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 8, 2013)

if you dial connection from pc then it is bridge mode & very simple to do.create 2 .bat files(open notepad,paste commands & save as all file types & then save them as xyz.bat).
connect.bat:


> rasdial bsnl username password


disconnect.bat:


> rasdial bsnl /disconnect


where bsnl is the name of connection/dialer.test these commands first by running them in command prompt & then by running them in task scheduler at a set time.


----------



## kool (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks everybody......................... My prob solved. now BB SCHEDULER is working fine.  

By default TELNET was disabled in windows 8.1 , now its working. Auto-connect Download scheduler | PC-Gyaan

*off topic question:::: *

Suggest me any best "program for data metering" , I'm using NETWORX but it combined my two diff internet data meter into one. I'm using 1) PPPoe BSNL wired broadband and 2) Android mobile tethering


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 9, 2013)

kool said:


> Thanks everybody......................... My prob solved. now BB SCHEDULER is working fine.
> 
> By default TELNET was disabled in windows 8.1 , now its working. Auto-connect Download scheduler | PC-Gyaan
> 
> ...



You can view data usage by individual connection too. Right click on the tray icon -> Usage Report -> switch to 'DIa;-Up sessions" tab -> select the desired dial up session.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 9, 2013)

use SNMP tracking feature of networx.this feature directly collects data from modem itself so it does not count any other data like lan transfer,other connections etc in main display window.i use it & i also use 2g dialup connection & networx tracks both connection usage separately.SNMP tracking is also very close to ISP readings(almost 95%) compared to ~87% accuracy of usual tracking by lan interface.

btw why your problem is solved by telnet if you don't use modem in pppoe mode.telnet commands are required only for modem in pppoe mode as in bridge mode connection is controlled by windows which in turn can easily be controlled by .bat files.


----------

